
SEC Intelligence Released Deal IQ - yislah
SEC Intelligence is pleased to announce the release of Deal IQ.  Deal IQ is enabling Law firms and other professionals to find contracts from SEC filings, therefore helping them in contract drafting and negotiation.<p>SEC Intelligence is making products that derive meaning from the unstructured content of the SEC filings.<p>For more info visit : http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.secintelligence.com
======
yislah
Also helping in due diligence process within the context of Mergers &
Acquisitions, by providing access to all the agreements that have been SEC
filed for a company.

